# Old Friend Dropping By...



## Vigo (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know if any of you remember me from the old Badass boards, but I used to be an avid poster on there, when the Badass board at the time went down and I couldn't find out what had become of Badass and their friends. Recently I searched to find out where everyone on there had gone and I stumbled upon here. I'm so happy to see you guys again after all these years and I'll try to post as much as I can on here.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm newer to the game, but welcome anyways! This a great place to be.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As well as me, but I guess should say "welcome back"!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to THIS forum. Old and new friends alike.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vigo said:


> I don't know if any of you remember me from the old Badass boards, but I used to be an avid poster on there, when the Badass board at the time went down and I couldn't find out what had become of Badass and their friends. Recently I searched to find out where everyone on there had gone and I stumbled upon here. I'm so happy to see you guys again after all these years and I'll try to post as much as I can on here.


Vigo! How the hell are ya? Good to see a familiar old face. I was curious if it was you when I saw the newest member was named Vigo.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Vigo.... Welcome.... I'm glad you found us and some old friends


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome Vigo!


----------



## Vigo (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone  It's awesome being back on here. I was actually worried over what had become some of you, but it's good to see you're all alive and kicking :smoking: I'm doing fine and like I said before, I'll try posting here as often as I can.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome Vigo!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome back! Wow that was back in my lurker days hope that all is well.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

whatever the badass forums where...welcome to haunt forum! I'm way new so maybe we will know each other on here soon enough


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Vigo!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi ya vigo


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yo Vigo! cool


----------

